# Mixed Ferment



## chilerelleno (Oct 26, 2019)

Starting my first fermentation with the goal of making and bottling some hot sauce.

Ready, Set, Go!








Ghosts, Fresno and Jalapeno chiles combined with Bell peppers, White onion and Garlic.
12 Ghost
14 Fresno
5 Jalapeno
Yield about four (4) cups.







3 Bell peppers - three (3) cups
1 White onion - two (2) cups
Garlic - half (1/2) cup







Distilled water and pure sea salt combined for a 3.5% brine solution.







Now I find a warm, dark spot for it to do it's thing for about the next 3-4 months.
Pray that it goes well with no yeast, mold or rot.
Hoping for the nice bubble, bubble, bubble of CO2 being generated by the process.
Wish me luck.


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 26, 2019)

good luck, hope there's no explosions with that mixture.


----------



## S-met (Oct 26, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Wish me luck.


No luck needed, it will do it's thing with no trouble. The low natural sugars in the mix will make the likelyhood of a blowout minimal.
As long as you were even ½ way competent in sanitation, the likelihood of an infection is minimal.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 26, 2019)

Watching. I’d like to try this myself.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 26, 2019)

Did you find a 3.5% brine recommended somewhere?
What is a 3.5% brine ??
How do you make it... 
3.5% salt to peppers + water weight ??


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 26, 2019)

I feel like I really screwed up not fermenting the reapers this year. I will definitely be doing this next year. may have to bump some good seeds off of one of you members in exchange for beer or some other favor!

I can't wait to see how this turns out


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 26, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Did you find a 3.5% brine recommended somewhere?
> What is a 3.5% brine ??
> How do you make it...
> 3.5% salt to peppers + water weight ??


It was the middle ground of various percentages given as acceptable from a number of sources.
There doesn't seem to be any absolute values, so I split the difference.

It is simply Sea salt dissolved in hot distilled water.

The brine is 83 grams of salt added to 2366 grams of distilled water.
Not all the brine was used.
Was it a mistake not to use the combined weight of water and mash when calculating the salt?

I was planning on using either vinegar or lactic acid at the end if needed to get at least a minimum pH 4.0 for a shelf stable sauce.
Also have some xanthan gum to stabilize the sauce and prevent separation.


----------



## dave17a (Oct 26, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Did you find a 3.5% brine recommended somewhere?
> What is a 3.5% brine ??
> How do you make it...
> 3.5% salt to peppers + water weight ??


  Dave, directions for my ferment, pickling is 2 tbls to 4 qts. spring or distilled water. Use celtic sea salt. Dirty looking. They say is full of minerals which is great for ferment and your gut.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 26, 2019)

dave17a said:


> Dave, directions for my ferment, pickling is 2 tbls to 4 qts. spring or distilled water. Use celtic sea salt. Dirty looking. They say is full of minerals which is great for ferment and your gut.


For this I used Redmond brand mined sea salt. it too is full of supposedly beneficial minerals.
But more importantly no additives.

This brine works out to approx 1.5T per quart of water.


----------



## dave17a (Oct 26, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Starting my first fermentation with the goal of making and bottling some hot sauce.
> 
> Ready, Set, Go!
> 
> ...


 Good luck! It will be good. Usually cloudy. I just screw back and forth without picking up. Can't help but it, always gotta look everyday. Should have air bubbles poking up to tell you it is fermenting. Keep in dark area, 65* plus or minus is good from my reading, and seems to work. Exact science on ratios  blows my mind on many things. .Have fermented 1 week to a month, longer the better. I ad 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar and1 cup brine when done and puree it all up. Thats what i do. Happy fermenting


----------



## daveomak (Oct 26, 2019)

I  just checked my recipe and it calls for 2% on the cabbage..  weigh down for 6-8 weeks or longer...  Weigh out the salt and the cabbage..


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 26, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I  just checked my recipe and it calls for 2% on the cabbage..  weigh down for 6-8 weeks or longer...  Weigh out the salt and the cabbage..


Thanks for the concerns Dave, but I'm not doing Kimchi.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 27, 2019)

Sorry, I didn't know there was a difference...  I'll learn..  maybe...  iffin I'm not too old...


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 27, 2019)

I don't know anything about fermenting, but if it doesn't work it will make one colorful Christmas tree ornament. Looks good so far John - good luck

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## xray (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks like a good start John. This is something I’ve been meaning to do.


----------



## dr k (Oct 27, 2019)

I read 3 Tbsp or less salt per quart. I did 1 Tbsp to 16oz distilled water. Salt draws out water/carbs in fruit but the lactic acid drops the ph to kill bad bacteria till carbs are consumed then the Kham yeast may form in an aerobic environment post fermentation but isn't a mold so no toxins. Just scoop it off. So less than 3 Tbsp salt/qt water won't kill lactobacillus. I did this Carolina Reaper batch this morning after seeing this thread yesterday. I had the air lock with my beer making gear. I did find a shot glass to hold down all but a couple chunks of CR. I cleaned all parts in the jar in dist. White vinegar over night, thoroughly rinsed before putting everything together. Put the jar in a bowl in case of a little fermenting over flow.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 27, 2019)

Reapers are freaking insane, but very fruity/citrus tasting.
I've tried a raw one, whew!
But in a good sauce they're manageable.

I hope both of our ferments turn out well.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 27, 2019)

Where do you buy those lid contraptions? I want to give this a go


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 27, 2019)

I went with 4% brine... 4% salt to waters weight. so 1000gms water=40 gms non iodized salt


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 27, 2019)

for the curious, fyi


----------



## daveomak (Oct 27, 2019)

Great chart....  Thanks....


----------



## tropics (Oct 27, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Great chart....  Thanks....


I saved that pic.
Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 27, 2019)

tropics said:


> I saved that pic.
> Richie


Me too


----------



## tropics (Oct 27, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Where do you buy those lid contraptions? I want to give this a go



J if you have a place that sells Beer & Wine making supplies they will have it.
Richie


----------



## S-met (Oct 27, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Where do you buy those lid contraptions? I want to give this a go


All links are to amazon. May or may not be the best available price.
Its a 3-piece Airlock. Alternatively, you can use a S-shaped (aka double bubble) or silicone waterless Airlock.

I also suggest fermentation weights.

I use both silicone and 3-piece. Nothing against the s-type other than harder to clean if you have a blowout.
Pics below:
Quart mason with whole chilies on top of a 5-gal bucket of fermenting chili paste.
Cant really see it, but there is a clear glass weight holding down the peppers.
Airlock filled with cheap vodka. That way any suck-back or over fill is food safe. Can use water, but water can get funky.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes, great chart, thanks.


----------



## dr k (Oct 27, 2019)

I picked up an extra three piece air lock for $1.49 vs. The S style they have at a specialty liquor store a few blocks away that has all kinds of beer/wine gear etc. Definitely easier to take off the top, float and body to clean. I was looking for plastic screw on mason jar threaded lids to  use with qt mason jars. I have another 100 mostly orange Reapers to pick before the Halloween frost that'll ripen in a paper bag for the next ferment in a week+. If you dehydrated peppers they can be fermented.


----------



## tropics (Oct 27, 2019)

dr k said:


> I picked up an extra three piece air lock for $1.49 vs. The S style they have at a specialty liquor store a few blocks away that has all kinds of beer/wine gear etc. Definitely easier to take off the top, float and body to clean. I was looking for plastic screw on mason jar threaded lids to  use with qt mason jars. I have another 100 mostly orange Reapers to pick before the Halloween frost that'll ripen in a paper bag for the next ferment in a week+. If you dehydrated peppers they can be fermented.



Kurt I believe you can freeze them.I think if you dehydrate them the good bacteria would be killed JMHO

Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 29, 2019)

I forgot to mention, Sunday AM I added a teaspoon of whey to it.
I checked it tonight after getting home from work, first time since adding the whey, and it's already clouded up and making bubbles.
I'm in business!

One question though.
About a 2inch layer of the mash floated up past the weight, does that pose a problem?


----------



## tropics (Oct 30, 2019)

You may or may not develop some Kahm yeast it is harmless 
Richie


----------



## dave17a (Nov 7, 2019)

perfectpickler.com


----------



## daveomak (Nov 8, 2019)

dave17a said:


> Dave, directions for my ferment, pickling is 2 tbls to 4 qts. spring or distilled water. Use celtic sea salt. Dirty looking. They say is full of minerals which is great for ferment and your gut.



Dave.....   Salt is different densities...  Using weights would maybe help you out...

Salt additions should be weighed to have consistency between types of salt

Salt Type ..........................................Weight of 1/4 cup (grams)

Morton’s Table Salt..................................... 76.0
Morton Pickling Salt.................................... 74.0
La Baleine Coarse Sea Salt.........................66.8
La Baleine Fine Sea Salt............................ 64.8
Morton’s Kosher Salt.................................. 62.0
Diamond Crystal Kosher Salt..................... 45.2
Maldon Sea Salt......................................... 33.2

The above lists 2 sea salts...  33 to 67 grams per 1/4 cup is a BIG difference...
1/4 cup = 4 Tbs... 
33/4 = 8.25 grams per Tbs..  =  2.75 grams per tsp...


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 8, 2019)

Agreed, salt should always be done by weight, same as cure.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 8, 2019)

Good luck fellas on both ferments!

Watchin....

John


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 8, 2019)

Problem?
Cause for concern?

I chopped up everything I had into a mash, nothing larger than about a half an inch max.
My glass weight has dropped all the way to the bottom of the jar, and now the mash is free floating.

Since that happened I've seen no further fermentation action, no bubbles or expansion.

I want to open it and use cheesecloth to hold it under.
But I've been told that opening now would be worse than the floating.
Gotta let it go and it'll either succeed or fail.

What say y'all?


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 8, 2019)

do you have a way to pull  vacuum on it after you open it?
Just looked at you original pic and I'm not sure if you can or can't with those airlocks. I use the nipple type tops. seem to work well for me.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 8, 2019)

Not with the airlock I'm using.

If I was using the silicon style self venting, yes.
But would those hold a vacuum, don't think so.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 8, 2019)

you only need to pull a vacuum long enough for the mash to fill it with co2


----------



## tropics (Nov 8, 2019)

John you can open it if you have some more peppers dice them real fine and add to the jar remove some liquid to make room. The new peppers have the anaerobic bacteria needed to restart the ferment. Do not wash the peppers to much.
Hope this helps Bro good luck keep me posted
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 8, 2019)

I should have the peppers that I won either today or tomorrow.
And/or
I have the culture starter that I can add too.


----------



## tropics (Nov 8, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I should have the peppers that I won either today or tomorrow.
> And/or
> I have the culture starter that I can add too.


Chile You need to fill in the air space with a diced pepper,I for got to mention you will have to get the weight out from the bottom.I would drain it thru a sieve saving every thing! Starter cultures will not fill in the voids. JMHO
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 8, 2019)

tropics said:


> Chile You need to fill in the air space with a diced pepper,I for got to mention you will have to get the weight out from the bottom.I would drain it thru a sieve saving every thing! Starter cultures will not fill in the voids. JMHO
> Richie


Richie, what do you mean fill in the air space and/or voids?


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 8, 2019)

Once you remove that weight in your jar, it will leave an air space void. I believe he means you should fill that void with the diced peppers


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 8, 2019)

All these chile ferments leave at least an inch or two of air space for expansion, avoids those pesky blowouts.
So that doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## tropics (Nov 8, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Once you remove that weight in your jar, it will leave an air space void. I believe he means you should fill that void with the diced peppers


Thank you
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 8, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> All these chile ferments leave at least an inch or two of air space for expansion, avoids those pesky blowouts.
> So that doesn't make sense to me.


John your air lock will release the pressure,think about it you are not trapping the gasses with the air lock in place,it is a release valve nothing more.No air going back in as it expels the gas.
He explained it right pack the jar with as much as you can.Here is my jar the weight is almost visible 






My peppers were short of being minced.
You can make a sauce with what you have now if you are afraid of it going bad,I dumped 2 half gallon jars my first time not being familiar with Kahn yeast.
Richie


----------



## S-met (Nov 9, 2019)

Kham is the white stuff in the picture to the right and on top of the second pic. Its safe, but sometimes throws an off flavor. Its naturally present, but needs oxygen to reproduce. Usually you see it start at the surface and its generally an indication of an unhealthy fermentation. It might look like mold, but its safe as long as it isn't fuzzy. It usually happens from too much oxygen.


----------



## tropics (Nov 10, 2019)

John any updates on this?
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2019)

tropics said:


> John any updates on this?
> Richie


Right now, none, still debating
I may just let it ride.


----------



## tropics (Nov 10, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Right now, none, still debating
> I may just let it ride.


Okay Thank you
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2019)

tropics said:


> Okay Thank you
> Richie


Well Richie, you got me off my ass and into the kitchen with those chiles.
I basically started all over, but I'm much happier with my jars now.

The first mash got strained, the brine saved and the Morados, Scotch Bonnet Aliens and Ajis got minced and added to it.  I added back some of the  original brine, placed a wad of cheesecloth over it and tamped it down to remove air bubbles, placed a weight on it and topped it off with distilled water that had a generous dose of Cutting Edge Culture Starter.

All the PeppaPeach, Bhut Yellow X, Bahamian Beast Peach and Finger Hot Yellow got minced into mash and put into a separate pint jar.
They then got the same treatment as the first.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 10, 2019)

That's gonna be some hot chit! But that's a good thing!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 10, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> That's gonna be some hot chit! But that's a good thing!


Might give the Devil himself Ring of Fire.


----------



## dr k (Nov 13, 2019)

This batch is about 62°f and my weight failed as well so I removed it. It smells great a little kahm removed but difficult,  being sparse. Not bubbling so I did cut plastic circles from chopping mats from the dollar tree to the inside diameter of the jar and put the shot glass weight ontop to submerge and see if bubbles form and to easily remove kahm if it forms ontop. Punched a hole in the center of the circle to pull out with a hook since the plastic has to be slightly folded to get into the jar.


----------



## dr k (Nov 27, 2019)

My airlock in post 54 was not an airtight seal to the lid so the float never lifted tlll I sealed it on the outside. I removed kahm yeast 3xs due to this and used a plastic disk and a shot glass to keep the peppers under brine. Since no bubbles, I put the whole thing in the fridge. It's been a week and the brine looks like crap but it smells great. Should I toss with this color? 







I did this new mash in a mason jar with a permanently sealed airlock to the lid and a Tsp of brine from the first before it turned dark.  I weighed down the mash with a plastic disc and shot glass as well from the get go and it was fermenting within 24 hours so hopefully no Kahm and still going crazy for a week. I'm not going to open this unless kahm forms but shouldn't with the air gap filled with CO2 but what to do with the batch in post 54?


----------



## tropics (Jan 10, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Well Richie, you got me off my ass and into the kitchen with those chiles.
> I basically started all over, but I'm much happier with my jars now.
> 
> The first mash got strained, the brine saved and the Morados, Scotch Bonnet Aliens and Ajis got minced and added to it.  I added back some of the  original brine, placed a wad of cheesecloth over it and tamped it down to remove air bubbles, placed a weight on it and topped it off with distilled water that had a generous dose of Cutting Edge Culture Starter.
> ...


John Hope all is well,how is the ferment doing 2 months old now?
My second jar of the Habenero is 4 months old.
Richie


----------

